# A 125G Wild Green Discus tank



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

The tank is fairly low maintainence. No C02...

Temp 85
Amazon swords
anubias
crypts
tiawan moss on manzanita branches

Soil Master select (red)
108 watts of lights on for 8 hours.
2 XP3's.
2 inline 300 watt hydor heaters.

Amazon










Thanks for looking

tc
Mark


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

the discus look awesome. can you take a shot without flash?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder if some E.Tennelus would grow in the for ground? It sure would look nice in that tank.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

!! Beautiful! I believe that this is a quintessential planted discus tank. Enough plant life for coverage and "life", but also enough open space for the discus to graze and have swimming space.

Please post more pictures if you can! Great job!


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Jessie said:


> !! Beautiful! I believe that this is a quintessential planted discus tank. Enough plant life for coverage and "life", but also enough open space for the discus to graze and have swimming space.
> 
> Please post more pictures if you can! Great job!


Jessie...Thank you very much!! I will post more pics soon! 

tc
Mark


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree! Beautiful looking fish you got there mate!! You have also made a good choice of plants as well to keep the maintenance down. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

SWEET! Looks like the perfect Discus tank. Low maint too that's a big plus!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

All the plants you choose that get along very well with discus, It'll be a good house for them!
How about their diet?


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark, Ed...Thank you for the kind words!

Blue Dolphin, I feed the Fozen blood worms for the most part and tetra bits. 

tc
Mark


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> I wonder if some E.Tennelus would grow in the for ground? It sure would look nice in that tank.


Awesome tank!! I bet its awefully rewarding seeing it everyday

I have to agree iwth bsmith782 though the addition of E. Tenellus or even Sag. Subulatta would really finish this tank off in a good way


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

What size is it (did I miss it somewhere)? I agree that it would look even better with some E. tenellus or S. subulatta in foreground. 

Anyway, awesome tank.

Regards,

Filip


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> I wonder if some E.Tennelus would grow in the for ground? It sure would look nice in that tank.


Wow...Where did that post come from? Bsmith I apolgize bud I never saw yer post till davis brought it up!  I dunno about sags...They might get a little leggy with the low light. Anyone have a pic of E Tennelus?

Davis, Filip, and bigdog...Thanks for the kind words! Filip its a 125G.

tc
Mark


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

Theres _Echinodorus tenellus_ in my sons shrimp-tank (128-l) in quite poor lighting and they arent leggy at all Iff I put more light to them, they just grow faster and get red golor:cheer2:

Edit:_Echinodorus tenellus_ have named newly:_Helanthium tenellum_


----------

